# some shock news re: my sister.



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

hi girls I am back again having been away a while . ten days ago I got a bit of a shock when my youngest sis (age 30) was admitted suddenly to hosp with an ectopic preg. she is married 2 yrs and had come off pill to ttc around christmas. of course I was dreading hearing that news.
however I was very worried about her and told my mum I would accompany them to the hosp- maternity and fertility place are right beside each other!!  3 yrs ago I would never have been able to go back there and see preg women so I was proud of myself.
sadly she lost her right tube and was actually 8 wks so was v lucky as could have been v dangerous had she left it any longer. once the initial shock was over I was a bit sad for us but hope that I am now prepared a little more if she does get pg again. mind you my other sis (a year younger and married 3 yrs) cud also be so I might not be so brave if they both were pg.
just wanted to share this with u all as any milestone 4 us is important,right? xxxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Huge   and well done  you    that was really brave of you and a great big milestone


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

well done you -its a definate milstone in your journey.

be proud of yourself!!!

jenny


----------



## SuzanneM (Sep 16, 2009)

You should feel proud of yourself!  How I wish I could do the same!  

I remember when my sister phoned me one evening and said that she was expecting her 5th child.  I felt sick to the stomach and sooo jealous.  When I asked the due date, she said: now.  I was so surprised.  Then she said that she had kept it a secret from me, knowing how hurt I would be, but could not keep the lie up.  It did help that we never saw each other (different lives).  Anyway, for the first time I felt happy for her and it was because she had showed such kindness with me.  I was even able to go to the maternity ward with her as she was so close but nothing was happening.  I admit that I could not cope very well, but stayed for her sake.  Do you know?  When we went to visit her, she deliberately chose clothing that would hide her bump!  I am incredably indebted to her for this.

Sadly, the same cannot go for my other sister, who knows of my situation, but in the same evening, she phoned to announce her pregnancy and expected me to feel happy; I couldn't.

I feel sure that if people were a little bit kinder, it would go a long way in helping our pain.

I really put my hands up to you for your courage and love you are showing.

Suzanne

ps the child was a little girl named Sophie who is now 14 and not a nice person.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx Suzanne- I am only reading this now as didnt realise there were any new posts. 

I cant believe I actually did go to the hospital  with her and even watched the scan. it was almost surreal. I think my sister wasnt sure about asking me so my mum did (although I am sure when my sis does get pg again my mum will be so delighted that she will forget my feelings).

My other sister (only 1 year younger) bought a book written by an author here who had done ivf a few times with no success to see how I was feeling which I thought was really nice. She is married 3 years now and has been ttc since 1.5 yrs but no luck either yet. I hope I can be as helpful to her. The problem is that when she comes to visit (lives 100 miles away) she stays with my mum and we never get to chat alone. The last time was when I went to her to help choose wedding stuff!!! My mum has no sisters and only one brother living and tends to think we are her sisters!! doesnt like to be left out.

Thanks for your kind words.


----------

